

Unsticker Me – Get rid of Facebook stickers in comments - folz
http://unsticker.me/

======
folz
By popular demand, Unsticker Me is open-source at
[https://github.com/folz/unsticker.me](https://github.com/folz/unsticker.me)
with a link there on the homepage!

~~~
themartorana
There have to be 50 lines of supporting metadata for package managers and
whatnot per line of actual code.

It's not bad, per-se, in fact it's wonderfully complete. None of my projects
have the support structure this one does. It's half inspiring, half shaming,
and half exhausting.

Edit: Oh, thanks for open-sourcing!

~~~
userbinator
The real work is done here, in all of 8 lines of CSS:

[https://github.com/folz/unsticker.me/blob/master/firefox/dat...](https://github.com/folz/unsticker.me/blob/master/firefox/data/contentstyles.css)

This makes me think all the bloat could be avoided by making this a userstyle
(usable via e.g. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/stylish/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/stylish/) ) instead of an entire addon.

~~~
folz
True, but that cuts the potential user base from {people using either Chrome
or Firefox} to {those people, but they also have to have a niche addon already
installed}.

Also I wasn't sure if I'd need fancy javascript logic or not to get
unsticker.me working. I'm just happy it only took those 8 lines of CSS.

~~~
baddox
Well, the user base is already people using Chrome or Firefox who are willing
to install a niche addon.

------
deanclatworthy
A warning to OP. Be careful writing chrome extensions that alter Facebook
functionality. It's against their ToS. Extension authors have actually had
their accounts revoked for producing these.

------
ericdykstra
This looks pretty useful! Is the source available?

If you're looking for recommendations for a next project, how about
"unbaby.me" and hide all baby photos from my Facebook feed.

~~~
daturkel
That used to exist! And it was even called unbaby.me for a while, then it was
called Rather, but now it's gone :(

[https://twitter.com/GetRather](https://twitter.com/GetRather)

------
andrey-p
As a person who killed off his FB account a couple of years ago, my first
reaction upon seeing this was "Stickers? Wow, Facebook seems to have gone
downhill since I used it." Then I remembered I absolutely LOVED the stickers
in Trello Gold.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Trello stickers don't suck _that_ much compared to Pusheen.

------
henrikschroder
[https://www.pinterest.com/pin/526428643914715054/](https://www.pinterest.com/pin/526428643914715054/)

You make Pusheen cry.

------
amjaeger
some people are just no fun :(

~~~
Larrikin
As a Line user, I've found stickers can be more expressive and a lot more fun
than text. But there are sticker abusers. What would make this way more useful
would be if you could have a blacklist of the sticker abusers

~~~
gambiting
There is. There is a large "unfriend" button right there on their profile. Or
if you want to remain friends with them, you can always hide their posts if
you find them annoying. I really don't understand this whole problem here. I
don't believe people have an inherent problem with stickers - only with people
that abuse them. But then those are the people you have added to your friend
list yourself, they didn't magically appear.

------
driverdan
Is this really a thing? I've never heard of or seen Facebook stickers before.

~~~
JTon
My guess is they haven't taken off in NA/Europe as other parts of the world
(most notably Asia Pacific). But they are definitely available. They look like
very large emoticons.

~~~
ben336
They just became available recently.

------
jmuguy
I like the "OMG" pack featuring all those internet acronyms the kids are using
these days - YOLO, SRSLY, and uh.. SNAFU.

